# ISP options in Pune ? Wireless/Wired - 512Kbps



## suhas_sm (Jul 12, 2007)

I already have a Tata Indicom Broadband. Its a router based 512kbps line. IO am fed of those retards. 

Do I have any other options available ?  

I dont have a telephone line. 

Thank you.


----------



## 56561 (Jul 13, 2007)

whatever you do  DONT TAKE YOUTELE ( iqara ) . 

I think mtnl is best , so hows your fed up experience with tata indicom  ? share with us . 

another new broadband is coming up in2cable


----------



## thrash_metal (Jul 14, 2007)

56561 is right ... DONT TAKE YOUTELECOM (formerly Iqara) ... false charging , always network down , false mb consumption , bad (rather worst) customer service .... rude employees (threw them practically out of my house with the router and their modem) ........ as a simple example after a fresh recharge they charged me "you have used 6750mb" ...... this was in less than 4 hours and my PC was not even switched on !!!

TataIndicom , BSNL seem to be good choices ... although some people also refer to the Airtel broadband .


----------



## sagardani (Aug 13, 2007)

stay away from YouTele and Indicommmmm...... with Indicom I experienced the worst service I've ever had..... I wouldn't like to recall those memories so can't share my experience..... but don't even look at Indicom brochure dude..... Bsnl, Reliance will do better..


----------



## casanova (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeh, Indicom suks big time. If you want a reliable ISP switch to reliance. They are a bit expensive according to the new plan by TATA but cheaper as per previous plan.

I am paying 750+tax for 150kbps unlimited. Its costly as always in Chinchwad. However, the connection never goes down. You should get a nice connection from them.

Other options include Hathway and Airtel. They are not present in chinchwad, or i would have switched to them.


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 13, 2007)

Go for Hathway. I have been using them for nearly one year now.

I have always been on their 512 Blast Quarterly plan.

* Rs 1700 for 3 months (Taxes n all)
* Night 11 to morning 9 unlimited use.
* 3 Gb Daytime data usage (not per monthly, but for the 3 months together).
* Download speeds ranging from 50 to 55kbps. Uploads are really slow.

I liked the plan better than any other, and i could not consider many other options as i needed a connection within a week! The daytime usage comes to around 30 Mb a day, which is enough for daytime browsing and emails, All my downloads and surfing happens in the night!!


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't have any problems with Tata Indicom as of yet. Even though during last 6 months my connection was down for about 4-5 times. It was up in 1-2 days. Not so quick service per say but I think at least they provided me a internet connection. Reliance was not able to provide connection in my area that is Kothrud. Why??? I don't know? Also BSNL said that they need nearly 6 months to give me connection because of high demand. If this can happen in Kothrud which is the a very high population area in Pune then what can we say about other areas? About Airtel I have not seen a single person using their service in Kothrud. So can't say anything.


----------

